

Genius is more common than you think - jgrahamc
https://medium.com/genius-week/genius-is-more-common-than-you-think-c52ac9b7bc88

======
bediger4000
How should the facts of this article (at least a significant portion of
inventions have multiple simultaneous creations) inform us with respect to
"Intellectual Property"? If, as trends seem to be leading, "Intellectual
Property" is less a short term monopoly to incentivize innovations, and more
of perpetual ownership of an idea, shouldn't we be granting part-ownership for
the other people that more-or-less simultaneously create something? That way
we're not dis-incentivizing innovation, there's a chance for part ownership in
the next lightbulb or telegraph or whatever big time monopoly turns up as
"Intellectual Property".

------
justnkase
Interesting read. A topic I've thought about frequently as well.

I'm surprised this didn't gain more momentum.. but the timing of exposition
here seems to be often more important than content.

